# Modem Blinks on "Send"



## haterade178 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm using a Motorola Surfboard Model:SB5101

Problem: Randomly, my modem will lose its connection and the Online status blinker will go dead and the Send blinker will start blinking and blinking. After about 5 minutes, the modem seems to reset and the Receive light blinks a few times, then goes back to the Send blinker which again blinks and blinks and blinks.

Some things I've tried to fix it: I've been through 2 modems and and another router, neither of which fixed anything. Sometimes I unplug the power to the modem, plug it back in, and it works fine for a few minutes or even a few days. When that doesn't work I unplug everything from the router, power cable, coaxial cable, and ethernet cable, plug it all back and sometimes that fixes it. Unfortunately, more often than I would hope, this doesn't fix it and I just keep trying or let it "fix" itself.

I called my ISP (Cox) and they said it was a faulty coaxial cable. Bought a new one, worked fine for about a week when the problem arose again.

Right now I'm on my laptop connected through some unpassworded wireless connection (ohnoes).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Does this happen on more than one computer connected to this router and modem?


----------



## haterade178 (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, I have 2 desktops and 2 laptops all connected to the modem which is connected to the one router.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do if you connect any of these computers to the modem you will see the failure described?

If the answer is yes for two or more, then I'd be all over the ISP to solve the problem, assuming it's their modem.


----------



## haterade178 (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, connecting the modem directly to a computer via ethernet cable or USB cable brings the same problem. I've pretty much gone insane and though of every possible thing I could and I try to get the modem to come online without having it connected to anything. computer or router, and see if it will go online from there. Sadly, it's the same result and again is random.

The modem was not from the ISP company though, I bought these modems from a Microcenter. Should I just call my ISP and bug them to come to my house and see what they can do?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you get Receive but can't get Send it probably means a problem somewhere between where your coax is connected to the cable company's and your modem. Once I had to clean the connection between the coax jack in the wall and the cable that runs to my modem. Several times I had to clean the rust off the connection outside, especially the ground connection. The last time I finally applied some petroleum jelly and tape.

Check all your coax connections.

When you are convinced your connections (and cables and splitters) are good, then call the cable company and ask them to fix their connection(s).


----------



## haterade178 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hmm, that would make sense. I've had this connection for about 5-6 years now and the only one I've ever worried about is the one that goes from my modem to a splitter in the closet in the other room. I'm going to go searching for where the other cables go and see what I can do. Thanks a lot, I have a good feeling this could be the reason *crosses fingers *.


----------



## haterade178 (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, I went outside and just unscrewed all the coaxial cables I could see and just blew on them because from what I could see there was really no rust or they weren't dirty at all. Screwed em back and the modem seems to be working fine atleast for now. Thanks a lot for the advice guys, really helped me out here.


----------



## Dezaras (Mar 26, 2007)

on a motorola, you need all for green lights solid to be online, anything other than that is really a cable signal issue, if the issue returns, get the ISP techs out to your place and make them fix it


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When corrosion first starts it's just a very thin almost completely clear film that you can't really see. So your disconnect/reconnect is often enough to fix that. Anyhow, I'm glad to hear that you're back working now.

Please mark this 'Solved' using the Thread Tools at the upper right.

Dezaras, if I call my cable ISP for service they'll give me a 1/2 day window several days later and charge me $50 and up if it turns out to be my problem. Why do you advise a person do this immediately instead of making some simple checks him/herself first?


----------



## Dezaras (Mar 26, 2007)

"Dezaras, if I call my cable ISP for service they'll give me a 1/2 day window several days later and charge me $50 and up if it turns out to be my problem. Why do you advise a person do this immediately instead of making some simple checks him/herself first?


i didnt say immediately, i said "if the issue returns." post #8 seems to point out that the OP had gone out and made the simple checks you speak of:

"Well, I went outside and just unscrewed all the coaxial cables I could see and just blew on them because from what I could see there was really no rust or they weren't dirty at all"

apologies, possible i misunderstood.

in addition however, i do not make statements lightly, the maximum cost a cox communications customer should be paying is $3.95 for a service call for any sort of customer side wiring issues, most likely far less than the cost or personally replacing the coax oneself. the original post stated that The ISP had diagnosed the issue as a possible bad coax, however, there is no way they could tell from afar which coax line was possibly the issue. the original post makes it sound like the poster replaced just the line from the modem to the wall jack, but again, possibly i misunderstood.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks, Dezaras. I just thought we should make clear for other readers that it's best to check their own cabling before suspecting the cable company's. Now I have to amend that--go ahead and call Cox, but be wary about what other companies may charge!


----------



## Dezaras (Mar 26, 2007)

also, dont just trust me, i'll amend myself as well, get an estimate up front for any work that needs be done, but i called hopped in a chat with cox before making my initial post, and thats where i got the 3.95


----------

